# Hedley - 2012 Canadian Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Feb. 10 | Kelowna | Prospera Place 
Feb. 11 | Victoria | Save on Foods Centre 
Feb. 13 | Prince George | CN Centre 
Feb. 14 | Dawson Creek | Encana Event Centre 
Feb. 16 | Lethbridge | Enmas Centre 
Feb. 17 | Medicine Hat | Arena 
Feb. 18 | Estevan | Spectra Place 
Feb. 20 | Thunder Bay | Fort William Gardens 
Feb. 22 | Sudbury | Arena 
Feb. 23 | Kingston | K-Rock Centre 
Feb. 24 | Oshawa | GM Centre 
Feb. 25 | Hamilton | Copps Coliseum 
Feb. 27 | Barrie | Molson Centre 
Feb. 28 | Kitchener | Memorial Auditorium 
Feb. 29 | London | John Labatt Centre 
March 1 | Guelph | Sleeman Centre 
March 3 | Windsor | WFCE Centre 
March 4 | Peterborough | Memorial Auditorium 
March 5 | Quebec City | Pavillon de la Jeunesse 
March 6 | Halifax | Metro Centre 
March 8 | St. John’s | Mile One Stadium 
March 10 | Moncton | Coliseum 
March 12 | Montreal | Bell Centre 
March 13 | Toronto | Air Canada Centre 
March 14 | Ottawa | Scotiabank Place 
March 17 | Winnipeg | MTS Centre 
March 18 | Regina | Brandt Centre 
March 19 | Saskatoon | Credit Union Centre 
March 20 | Calgary | Saddledome 
March 21 | Edmonton | Rexall Place 
March 24 | Vancouver | Rogers Arena


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

My god! it is a Canadian tour!


----------

